# they say they have recipiants waiting at hull ivf unit



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

4 months Ive been waiting to start my egg share cycle Ive already had all my test done last year so was ready to go straight away.first lady they prepared went through all her tests and councilling we was given the all clear on the Friday and on the Monday she rang the unit to say she wasn't ready so i had to wait again now Ive been fobbed of by the unit and today i find out that the other 2 ladies they was preparing haven't even available 1 of them has been to another unit and 1 lady just not replying to the units calls and yet Ive been told by the nurse they are having there tests done.I'm fed up now i just want to start my cycle and yet they carry on fobbing me off i don't have the choice of clinics cos its to far to travel to Leeds and back when i would need all my scans.


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

im sorry to hear this, that you keep getting let down when your so ready to get started it must be hard emotionally,    

you have told the clinic how you are feeling so they are aware that you are not happy, 

i suppose this is the problem with egg share you are not in charge of the situation yourself and you have to work round others 

i hope they get you sorted and u are not waiting much longer i really do

natalie xxx


----------

